# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  tormenta de granizo

## alcarreño

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFv2W7Duqiw

----------


## ben-amar

Lo ví anoche en las noticias, ¡vaya pedruzcos! :EEK!: 
¡como para salir a la calle a verlos caer!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya pedrolos, eso tiene que doler :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo ví ayer en las noticias...na más que hay que escuchar como pegaban en el agua... :Big Grin:  espero que a ninguno los cogiera visitando embalses... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , la piscina estaría lo propio, fesquita  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ahora que tampoco todo va a ser malo...fijaros en el tamaño que deben tener esos pedrolos...el tamaño perfecto para echarlo en los vasos esos tipo macetones jejeje, alguno haría ayer una buena recolecta para su posterior uso jejeje  :Big Grin: , y en las fechas que estamos (finales de cursos de institutos, universidades) vienen ni que al pelo a muchos  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## alcarreño

creo que son capaces de matar a una persona esos pedruscos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> creo que son capaces de matar a una persona esos pedruscos


Como te atice un pedrolo de esos en toda la nuca, no te extrañe lo más mínimo.

Ese pedrolo, con el tamaño que tiene, y a la velocidad que llega... :Embarrassment: , tiene que hacer pupa de la buena  :Big Grin:

----------

